# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين اليمن >  قانون مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب

## المحامي نايف

قــرار رقم (1) لسنة 2010م
 بشــأن القانون رقم  (1) لسنة 2010م بشان مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب

 باسم الشعب:
رئيس الجمهورية:
- بعد الاطلاع على دستور الجمهورية اليمنية. 
- وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب.
(أصدرنا القانون الآتي نصه)
الفصل الأول
التسميــة والتعـاريــف
 المــادة(1): يسمى هذا القانون (قانون مكافحة غسل  الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب).
مادة(2) لأغراض تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون يقصد بالألفاظ والعبارات الواردة  أدناه المعاني المبينة أمام كل منها ما لم يقتض سياق النص معنى آخر أو دلت  القرينة على خلاف ذلك.
الجمهوريــــة: الجمهورية اليمنية
البنك المركــزي: البنك المركزي اليمني.
المحافـــــظ: محافظ البنك المركزي اليمنى.
اللجنــــــة: اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
الوحــــــدة: وحدة جمع المعلومات المالية.
اللائحــــــة: اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون.
الأمــــــوال: الأصول أيا كان نوعها مادية كانت أو معنوية، منقولة أو  ثابتة، والعملات بجميع أنواعها  أجنبية أو محلية، والأوراق المالية  والتجارية والصكوك والمستندات التي تثبت تملك الأموال أو أي حق متعلق بها،  وغيرها من الإيرادات أو القيم الناشئة أو التي تنتج من هذه الأصول.
المتحصــــلات: الأموال الناتجة أو العائدة بطريقة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة من  ارتكاب أي جريمة مشمولة في هذا القانون.
غسل الأمـــوال: هو الفعل المحدد في المادة (3) من هذا القانون.
تمويل الإرهــاب: هو الفعل المحدد في المادة (4) من هذا القانون.
المؤسسات المالية: هي تلك التي تمارس أياً من الأنشطة أو العمليات لصالح  العملاء أو لحسابهم أيا كان شكلها القانوني وسواء كانت تتخذ شكل شركة أو  منشأة فردية والتي تمارس الأعمال التالية:
‌أ) قبول الودائع بجميع أنواعها
‌ب) منح الائتمان بجميع أنواعه
‌ج) التأجير التمويلي
‌د) تحويل الأموال‌
ه) صرف العملات واستبدالها.
‌و) إصدار أدوات الدفع بكافة أنواعها ومن ذلك بطاقات الدفع والائتمان  والشيكات والصكوك وأي أعمال مصرفية أخرى منصوص عليها في القانون التجاري  النافذ.‌
ز) الضمانات والتعهدات المالية بما في ذلك التمويل العقاري والتخصيم.
‌ح) التعامل في أدوات السوق النقدي وسوق رأس المال بيعا وشراء بما في ذلك  التعامل في العملات الأجنبية وفى أسواق الصرف الآنية والآجلة.
‌ط) التعامل في الأوراق المالية بما في ذلك أذون الخزانة.‌
ي) تقديم الخدمات الإدارية والاستشارية للمحافظ الاستثمارية وخدمات أمناء  الاستثمار.
‌ك) إدارة وحفظ الأوراق المالية والأشياء الثمينة
‌ل) التأمين على الحياة وأية منتجات تأمينية أخرى ذات عنصر استثماري
‌م) الأنشطة المالية الأخرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء  بناء على اقتراح اللجنة.
المؤسسات غير المالية والمهن المُعيَّنة: هي تلك التي تمارس أياً من  الأنشطة أو العمليات التالية لصالح العملاء أو لحسابهم أيا كان شكلها  القانوني وسواء كانت تتخذ شكل شركة أو منشأة فردية ويقصد بها ما يلي:
‌أ) سمسرة العقارات‌
ب) تجار المعادن الثمينة أو الأحجار الكريمة وكتاب وأمناء التوثيق.
‌ج) الذين يزاولون نشاط المحاماة أو المحاسبة من خلال مكاتب خاصة.
‌د) خدمات تأسيس الشركات والأنشطة الملحقة بها.
‌ه) الأنشطة الأخرى التي يصدر بتحديدها قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على  اقتراح اللجنة.
جهات الرقابة والإشراف: هي الجهات الآتية كل في نطاق اختصاصها:
‌أ) الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة‌.
ب) البنك المركزي اليمني.
‌ج) وزارة الصناعة والتجارة
‌د) وزارة الاتصالات وتقنية المعلومات
‌ه) الهيئة العامة للأراضي والمساحة والتخطيط العمراني.
‌و) الهيئة اليمنية للمواصفات والمقاييس‌
ز) وزارة العدل.
‌ح) وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل.
‌ط) مصلحة الجمارك.‌
ي) أية جهة أخرى يصدر قرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء باختصاصاتها كجهة رقابة أو  إشراف على أي من أنشطة المؤسسات المالية أو غير المالية المشار إليها  سابقاً بناء على اقتراح اللجنة.
المستفيد الحقيقي: هو الشخص الطبيعي صاحب الملكية أو السيطرة الفعلية على  العميل أو الذي تتم العملية لحسابه أو لمصلحته أو وفقا لإرادته.
الأفراد المعرضون للمخاطر بحكم مناصبهم: الأشخاص الذين يشغلون أو شغلوا  وظيفة عامة عليا في دولة أجنبية مثل رئيس دولة أو حكومة أو سياسي بارز أو  قاض أوعسكري أو منصب حكومي رفيع المستوى أو شخصيات بارزة في حزب سياسي  ويشمل ذلك أفراد عائلات هؤلاء الأشخاص حتى الدرجة الثالثة.
الحجز: حظر إحالة الأموال أو الممتلكات الأخرى أو تحويلها أو التصرف فيها  أو نقلها استنادا إلى قرار صادر عن محكمة، ولمدة سريان ذلك القرار.
وتبقى الأموال أو الممتلكات الأخرى المحجوزة ملكا للأشخاص الذين كانت لهم  مصلحة في تلك الأموال أو الممتلكات وقت الحجز، وتتولى إدارتها السلطة  القضائية.
التجميد: الحظر المؤقت لنقل الأموال أو الممتلكات الأخرى أو تحويلها أو  التصرف فيها استناداً إلى قرار صادر عن محكمة أو سلطة مختصة ولمدة سريان  ذلك القرار.
وتبقى الأموال أو الممتلكات المجمدة ملكا للأشخاص الذين كانت لهم مصلحة  فيتلك الأموال أو الممتلكات وقت تجميدها، ويجوز أن تواصل إدارتها المؤسسة  المالية.
العميل العابر: هو العميل الذي لا تربطه علاقة مستمرة مع المؤسسة المالية  أو غير المالية.
العلاقة المستمرة: هي العلاقة المالية أو التجارية التي يتوقع عند نشأتها  أن تمتد لفترة زمنية وأن تتضمن عمليات متعددة.
وتشمل العلاقة المستمرة أي علاقة تجارية أو مهنية ذات صلة بأحد الأنشطة  الواردة في تعريف المؤسسات المالية و غير المالية متى توقعت المؤسسة أن  تمتد العلاقة لفترة من الزمن.
المصادرة: التجريد النهائي من الملكية بحكم قضائي بات.
الفصل الثاني: جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب
مادة(3)تجريم غسل الأموال:
أ-يعد مرتكبا لجريمة غسل الأموال كل من يرتكب فعلاً أو يمتنع عن فعل ينطوي  على اكتساب أموال أو حيازتها أو التصرف فيها أو نقلها أو إدارتها أو حفظها  أو استبدالها أو إيداعها أو استثمارها، أو التلاعب في قيمتها أو في حركتها  أو تحويلها، بقصد إخفاء أو تمويه مصدرها أو الطبيعة الحقيقية لها أو مكانها  أو كيفية التصرف فيها أو بملكيتها أو الحقوق المتعلقة بها، وذلك متى كانت  هذه الأموال متحصلة من جريمة من الجرائم التالية - سواء وقعت هذه الجريمة  داخل الجمهورية أو خارجها ويجب أن يتحقق فيها العلم والإرادة ويمكن  استخلاصهما من الأفعال الواقعية التي يقوم بها مرتكب الجريمة: 
1-جرائم السرقة واختلاس الأموال العامة أو الاستيلاء عليها بوسائل احتيالية  أو الرشوة وخيانة الأمانة المنصوص عليها في قانون الجرائم والعقوبات.
2-جرائم تزوير المحررات الرسمية والعرفية، وتزييف النقود الورقية والمعدنية  وترويج عملة مزيفة أو غير متداولة، وتزييف الأختام والإسناد العامة وما في  حكمها والجرائم الماسة بالاقتصاد الوطني.
3-جرائم الاستيلاء على أموال خاصة منصوص عليها في قانون الجرائم والعقوبات.
4-الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون مكافحة الفساد.
5-جرائم التهرب الضريبي والتهريب الجمركي.
6-جرائم الاستيراد والاتجار بالأسلحة.
7-جرائم زراعة وتصنيع النباتات والمواد المخدرة والاتجار بها في الداخل أو  تصديرها للخارج وكذا إدخال الخمور إلى البلاد من الخارج أو تصنيعها  والاتجار بها وغير ذلك من الأنشطة المحرمة شرعاً كالبغاء والقمار.
8-العضوية في جماعة إجرامية منظمة.
9-الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال والاتجار بالبشر.
10-الاتجار في الأشياء المتحصلة عن جرائم السرقة.
11-تهريب الأشخاص والمهاجرين.
12- تهريب الآثار والمخطوطات التأريخية.
13-تزييف العلامات التجارية والسلع والاتجار فيها.
14-الجرائم البيئية.
15-جرائم التحايل على الأسواق المالية والاتجار في أدوات السوق بناءً على  معلومات غير معلنة.
16-الجرائم المنصوص عليها في قانون مكافحة جرائم التقطع والاختطاف.
ب - كل من شرع أو حرض أو عاون على ارتكاب أي من الأفعال الواردة في الفقرة  (أ) من هذه المادة.
مادة (4): تجريم تمويل الإرهاب: يعد مرتكبا لجريمة تمويل الإرهاب كل من:
أ‌- يجمع أو يقدم أموالا بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر وبأي وسيلة كانت مع علمه  بأنها ستستخدم كليا أو جزئيا، في تمويل ارتكاب الأعمال التالية:
1-أي فعل من أفعال العنف أو التهديد به أيا كانت بواعثه أو أغراضه، يقع  تنفيذا لمشروع إجرامي فردى أو جماعي، ويهدف إلى بث الرعب بين الناس أو  ترويعهم بإيذائهم وتعريض حياتهم أو حريتهم أو أمنهم للخطر أو إلحاق الضرر  بالبيئة أو بأحد المرافق أو الأملاك العامة أو الخاصة، أو احتلالها أو  الاستيلاء عليها، أو تعريض أحد الموارد الوطنية للخطر أو إجبار حكومة أو  منظمة دولية على القيام بأي عمل غير مشروع أو الامتناع عن أي عمل مشروع.
2-أي فعل يشكل جريمة تندرج في نطاق إحدى الاتفاقيات أو المعاهدات ذات الصلة  والتي تكون الجمهورية قد صادقت أو انضمت إليها.
3-أي فعل يشكل جريمة منصوص عليها في قانون مكافحة جرائم الاختطاف والتقطع. 
ب‌- كل من شرع في ارتكاب أو شارك أو حرض أو عاون على ارتكاب أي من الأفعال  الواردة في الفقرة (أ) من هذه المادة.
ولا تعد من الجرائم المشمولة في هذه المادة حالات الكفاح بمختلف الوسائل ضد  الاحتلال الأجنبي والعدوان، وذلك من أجل التحرر وتقرير المصير وفقاً  لمبادئ القوانين الدولية ، ولا يعتبر من هذه الحالات كل فعل يمس بالوحدة  الترابية لأي من الدول العربية.
الفصل الثالث:- واجبات الجهات الرقابية والمؤسسات المالية وغير المالية:
مادة (5): لا يجوز منح الترخيص النهائي بإنشاء مصرف في اليمن إلا إذا  استكمل إجراءات الإشهار والتسجيل وفقاً للقوانين النافذة بما في ذلك التحقق  من الوجود المادي، وأن يكون خاضعاً لنظم رقابية فعالة كما لا يجوز الترخيص  بإنشاء فرع لمصرف خارجي إلا إذا كان لمركزه الرئيسي وجود مادي في الدولة  المسجل فيها وخاضع لرقابة فعالة.
مادة(6) :لا يجوز للمؤسسات المالية اليمنية أن تتعامل مع أية مؤسسة مالية  أخرى ليس لها وجود مادى فى الدولة المسجلة فيها وغير خاضعة لرقابة فعالة فى  بلد تسجيلها، ولا يجوز للمؤسسات المالية اليمنية التعامل مع مؤسسات مالية  نظيرة تقدم خدماتها للمؤسسات المالية المحظورة عالمياً. 
مادة (7) : تلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية ببذل العناية الواجبة فى  التعرف على هوية العملاء والمستفيدين الحقيقيين من الأشخاص الطبيعيين أو  الاعتباريين والتحقق منها وعلى الأخص في الأحوال الآتية:
‌أ) : عند بدء علاقة مستمرة مع العميل.
 ‌ب):عند القيام بعملية لعميل عابر تزيد قيمتها عن الحد الذي تبينه اللائحة  أوعند  القيام بتحويلات برقية محلية أو دولية تزيد عن الحد الذي تبينه  اللائحة.
 ‌ج):عند وجود شكوك حول دقة أو صحة بيانات التعرف المسجلة سلفا.
‌د):عند وجود شبهة جريمة غسل أموال أو تمويل إرهاب.‌
ه):التأكد من أن المؤسسات المالية المراسلة تتوفر لديها أنظمة فعالة  لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
‌و):إيلاء عناية خاصة بالعمليات التي تتم أو تنفذ بالوسائل الإليكترونية.
وتبين اللائحة الضوابط التي يتعين إتباعها في شأن إجراءات التعرف على هوية  العملاء والتحقق منها ومن الغرض المتوقع للعلاقة وطبيعتها بما يتناسب مع  الطبيعة الخاصة لكل نشاط وبكل عميل ودرجة المخاطر  بما في ذلك الإجراءات  والنظم  التي يجب إتباعها إزاء الحالات التي تتطلب إيلاء عناية خاصة في  التعرف على العملاء و الحالات التي يجوز فيها تأجيل إجراءات التحقق و  الضوابط التي تحكمها.
 مادة(8): تلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بتحديث البيانات والمعلومات  والمستندات الخاصة بالحالات المنصوص عليها فى المادة (7) من هذا القانون  وذلك وفقا للضوابط التي تحددها اللائحة.
مادة(9):تلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بالمتابعة الدقيقة والمستمرة  للعمليات التي يقوم بها العملاء بما في ذلك مصادر أموالهم عند اللزوم، وذلك  للتأكد من أنها تتوافق والمعلومات المتوافرة عن هويتهم وطبيعة أنشطتهم  ودرجة مخاطرها.
مادة(10):تلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بتصنيف عملائها وخدماتها  بحسب درجة مخاطر غسل الأموال وتمويل الارهاب وعليها أن تبذل عناية خاصة في  التعامل مع الحالات التي تمثل درجة مخاطر مرتفعة، بما في ذلك:_ 
‌أ)المعاملات غير المعتادة والتي ليس لها مبرر اقتصادي.
‌ب)المعاملات والأشخاص المرتبطون بدول لا تطبق إجراءات فعالة في مكافحة غسل  الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب والمبادئ والمعايير الدولية.‌
ج) المعاملات مع أشخاص معرضين للمخاطر بحكم مناصبهم.
‌د) فحص المعاملات والتأكد من الغرض منها وتسجيلها وإتاحتها للسلطات  المختصة عند الاقتضاء.
وتبين اللائحة الضوابط التي يتعين إتباعها في تصنيف العملاء وبذل العناية  الخاصة.
مادة(11):تلتزم المؤسسات المالية التى تزاول عمليات التحويلات البرقية أن  تضمن التحويل بيانات التعرف على الهوية على النحو الذي تبينه اللائحة.
وعلى المؤسسات المالية المرسل إليها التحويل البرقى أن ترفض استلامه إذا لم  يتضمن بيان التعرف على الهوية. ولا يسرى حكم هذه المادة على:
‌أ) التحويلات التي تنفذ نتيجة معاملات بطاقات الائتمان وبطاقة السحب، بشرط  أن يرفق بالتحويل الناتج عن المعاملة رقم بطاقات الائتمان أو السحب.
‌ب) التحويلات التي تتم بين المؤسسات المالية عندما يكون المصدر والمنتفع  مؤسسات مالية تعمل لمصالحها الذاتية.             
 مادة(12):تلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بالاحتفاظ بالآتى:
‌أ)السجلات والبيانات والمستندات المتعلقة بهوية العميل والمستفيد الحقيقي  وبنشاطهما لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل بعد إنتهاء علاقة المؤسسة بهما.‌
ب)السجلات والبيانات والمعلومات والتقارير المكتوبة التي تم الحصول عليها  وفقا لأحكام هذا الفصل عن العمليات المالية وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات على الأقل  من تاريخ تنفيذ العملية أو الشروع في تنفيذها.
‌ج)أية سجلات أو بيانات أخرى يتعين الاحتفاظ بها وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون.
وتبين اللائحة السجلات والبيانات التي يجب الاحتفاظ بها وقواعد وإجراءات  الحفظ على نحو يسهل معه استرجاعها فور طلبها وفى صورة تكون مقبولة لدى جهات  الرقابة والإشراف والمحاكم طبقا للتشريعات السارية.  
مادة(13):تلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بإخطار الوحدة عن العمليات  فور الاشتباه فى أنها تتعلق بجريمة غسل أموال  أو بتمويل الإرهاب سواء تمت  هذه العمليات أم لم تتم ، وتبين اللائحة الضوابط والإجراءات المتعلقة بهذا  الإلتزام.
مادة(14)لا يسرى الالتزام بالإخطار وفقا للمادة (13) من هذا القانون في  الأحوال الآتية:- 
-المحامون والمحاسبون: إذا كانت المعلومات التي تتعلق بعملائهم قد حصلوا  عليها خلال قيامهم بتقييم المركز القانوني للعميل، أو تمثيله أمام القضاء،  أو تقديم الرأي القانوني في مسألة متعلقة بإجراءات قضائية بما في ذلك تقديم  النصيحة بشأن بدء أو تفادى اتخاذ مثل هذه الإجراءات، وذلك سواء كانت  المعلومات قد تم الحصول عليها قبل أو أثناء أو بعد انتهاء الإجراءات  القضائية.
-   تجار المعادن النفيسة والأحجار الكريمة: فيما يتعلق بالمعاملات النقدية  التي تقل قيمتها عن الحد الذي تبينه اللائحة التنفيذية.
- سماسرة العقارات عند مباشرتهم أعمال لصالح عملائهم لا تتعلق بالبيع أو  بالشراء.
مادة(15):يحظر على كل من يباشر عمل فى المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية   الإفصاح بطريق مباشر أو غير مباشر أو بأية وسيلة كانت للعميل أو المستفيد  أو لغير السلطات والجهات المختصة بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون عن أى إجراء من  إجراءات الإخطار أو التحرى أو الفحص التى تتخذ فى شأن العمليات المشتبه فى  أنها تتعلق بجريمة غسل أموال أو بتمويل إرهاب. 
مادة(16):لا يترتب على الإخطار المسئولية الجنائية أو المدنية أو الإدارية  أو التأديبية على كل شخص طبيعى أو معنوى يقوم- بحسن نية- بواجب الإخطار عن  أى من المعاملات المشتبه فيها، أو بتقديم معلومات أو بيانات عنها طبقا  لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة(17):تتولى جهات الرقابة والإشراف كل فيما يخصها تعميم القائمة الموحدة  الصادرة عن مجلس الأمن بتجميد أموال الأشخاص والكيانات المحددة أسماؤهم  على المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية ، وتلتزم المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية  بتجميد تلك الأموال وإبلاغ السلطة المختصة فورا بما يتوافر لديها من  معلومات بهذا الشأن، وللمتضرر اتباع كافة الوسائل المتاحة الدبلوماسية  والقانونية والقضائية لرفع التجميد وشطب اسمه من القائمة ، وتبين اللائحة  آلية استلام وتوزيع القوائم الصادرة عن مجلس الأمن وإجراءات الشطب من  القائمة وتصحيح الاسم والتعامل مع الحالات الإنسانية.
مادة(18):تلتزم كل من المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية بوضع النظم الكفيلة  بتطبيق أحكام هذا القانون، على أن تتضمن هذه النظم السياسات الداخلية  والإجراءات ونظم المراقبة والإلتزام والتدريب وتعيين مسئولي الامتثال في  تلك المؤسسات وفقا للضوابط والمعايير والقواعد التى تضعها الجهات الرقابية  المختصة.
مادة(19):على الجهة المختصة بالإشراف على المنظمات غير الهادفة للربح وفقا  للقوانين النافذة ذات الصلة أن تمارس رقابة فعالة تحول دون إساءة استخدامها  لأغراض غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب وأن تصدر اللوائح والتعليمات المنظمة  لذلك.
مادة(20):لا يجوز لأي شخص أن يزاول نشاط تحويل النقد أو القيم بدون الحصول  على ترخيص بذلك من السلطة المختصة.
مادة(21):تلتزم الجهات المختصة بالرقابة والإشراف بالاتى:‌
أ) بالتحقق من وفاء كل من الجهات المالية وغير المالية التي تخضع لإشرافها  أو لرقابتها بالالتزامات المقررة بموجب أحكام هذا القانون.
‌ب)اعتماد التدابير اللازمة لتحديد معايير منضبطة تنظم ملكية وإدارة وتشغيل   المؤسسات المالية.
  ‌ج)إخطار الوحدة بأية معلومات متعلقة بمعاملات يشتبه في أنها ذات صلة  بغسل الأموال أو بتمويل الإرهاب.
‌د)إصدار التعليمات والإرشادات والتوصيات لمساعدة المؤسسات المالية وغير  المالية على تطبيق أحكام هذا القانون بما في ذلك مؤشرات الاشتباه وفقا  للمعايير المعتبرة وطنيا ودوليا.
‌ه)التعاون والتنسيق الفعال مع سائر السلطات المحلية والسلطات النظيرة  المختصة لتقديم المساعدة في إجراء التحريات وفى كافة مراحل التحقيق  والمحاكمة المتعلقة بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
‌و)تعيين مختصين للوفاء بالمتطلبات المشمولة في هذا القانون.
مادة(22):يجوز لرئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض اللجنة أن يستثني بقرار أي  فئة من الالتزامات المقررة في هذا الفصل من المؤسسات المالية أو غير  المالية أو مؤسسة بعينها متى قدر، بحكم حجم أو طبيعة نشاط تلك الفئة أو تلك  المؤسسة أو لاعتبارات أخرى ذات صلة، بضعف مخاطر غسل الأموال وتمويل  الإرهاب.
مادة(23)على كل شخص لدى دخوله أو مغادرته اليمن الإفصاح عند الطلب للسلطات  الجمركية  المختصة عن المبالغ النقدية أو أية أداة لحاملها قابلة للتداول،  سواء كانت بالعملة الوطنية أو الأجنبية، وعن المعادن الثمينة والأحجار  الكريمة، وذلك إذا كان مقدارها أو قيمتها يتجاوز الحد المسموح به في  اللائحة، ويجب أن يكون الإفصاح مطابقا للحقيقية وفقاً للنموذج المعد لذلك.
مادة(24) يكون للسلطات الجمركية المختصة الحجز على الأموال والأدوات  المالية المشار إليها في المادة (23) من هذا القانون وفقا لأحكام قانون  الجمارك النافذ وذلك إذا لم يتم الإفصاح عنها أو تم الإفصاح عنها خلافاً  لأحكام المادة سالفة الذكر أو عند توافر شبهة غسل أموال أو تمويل إرهاب،   ويتعين عليها عندئذ إخطار الوحدة على الفور.
مادة(25):يحظر مزاولة أي من أنشطة المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية الواردة  في المادة (2) من هذا القانون دون الحصول على ترخيص مسبق من الجهات المختصة  وفقاً لأحكام القوانين النافذة.
الفصل الرابع اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب
مادة(26): 
أ- تنشأ بموجب أحكام هذا القانون لجنة تسمى (اللجنة الوطنية لمكافحة غسل  الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب) وتشكل بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بناء على عرض  وزير المالية، وتتكون من ممثل واحد من الجهات التالية بناء على ترشيحها:
1- وزارة المالية رئيساً للجنة
2- البنك المركزي نائباً للرئيس
3- الجهاز المركزي للرقابة والمحاسبة	عضواً
4- جهاز الأمن القومي عضواً
5- وزارة العدل عضواً
6- وزارة الداخلية عضواً
7- وزارة الخارجية عضواً
8- وزارة الصناعة والتجارة عضواً
9- وزارة الشئون الاجتماعية والعمل عضواً
10- جمعية البنوك عضواً
11- الاتحاد العام للغرف التجارية والصناعية عضواً
12- الهيئة العامة للاستثمار عضواً
ب-تختار اللجنة أحد أعضاء اللجنة مقرراً.
ج-للجنة الاستعانة بمن تراه ضرورياً من الخبراء والمختصين والفنيين بما  يساعدها على إنجاز مهامها.

مادة(27) تتولى اللجنة ممارسة الاختصاصات التالية:
‌أ) اقتراح السياسات الخاصة بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب ورفعها إلى  مجلس الوزراء لإقرارها.
‌ب) إعداد الأنظمة والإجراءات الخاصة بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب  ورفعها إلى مجلس الوزراء لإقرارها وبما لا يتعارض مع نصوص وأحكام هذا  القانون.
‌ج) وضع وإقرار اللائحة الداخلية لعمل اللجنة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
‌د) التنسيق وتسهيل تبادل المعلومات عن عمليات غسل الأموال وتمويل  الإرهابيين الجهات الممثلة في اللجنة والوحدة
‌ه) تزويد الوحدة بما يتوفر لديها من معلومات عن عمليات غسل الأموال وتمويل  الإرهاب.
‌و) تلقي تقارير من الوحدة عن أدائها وقيامها بواجباتها المقررة قانوناً  واتخاذ ما يلزم.‌
ز) إقامة الندوات وورش العمل المتعلقة بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
‌ح) تمثيل الجمهورية اليمنية في المحافل الدولية المتعلقة بمكافحة غسل  الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.
‌ط) مناقشة موازنة اللجنة ورفعها للجهات المختصة لإقرارها.
مادة(28) للجنة في سبيل تسهيل مهامها والقيام بواجباتها كما حددها القانون  واللائحة، أن تقيم علاقات وتجري اتصالات مع نظيراتها في مختلف الدول وكذامع  المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية، ولها على وجه الخصوص القيام بما يلي:‌
أ) تبادل المعلومات والخبراء والخبرات.‌
ب) الحصول على المساعدات الفنية بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب.‌
ج) التنسيق الفعال حول الإجراءات المتعلقة بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل  الإرهاب.
مادة(29) تقدم اللجنة تقريراً عن نشاطها إلى مجلس الوزراء كل ثلاثة أشهر أو  كلما طلب منها ذلك.
الفصل الخامس وحدة جمع المعلومات المالية
مادة(30) : أ- تنشأ في البنك المركزي بموجب أحكام هذا القانون وحدة تتمتع  بالاستقلالية تسمى وحدة جمع المعلومات المالية وتشكل بقرار من رئيس مجلس  الوزراء بناء على عرض محافظ البنك المركزي وتتكون من رئيس وأعضاء ذوي تخصص  وخبرة وعلى النحو التالي:
"خبراء ماليين."خبراء إنفاذ قانون."خبير نظم معلومات. "خبير قانوني.
وتزود الوحدة بما يلزمها من العاملين المؤهلين علمياً وفنياً لإنجاز عملها،  كما يشترط تفرغ كل الأعضاء والعاملين فيها، ويعتبر مسئولي الامتثال وتقييم  الالتزام في جهات الرقابة والإشراف ضباط ارتباط مع الوحدة.
ب- تعد الوحدة لائحة داخلية لعملها تشتمل على الهيكل التنظيمي والنظم  الإدارية والتشغيلية وترفع لمجلس الوزراء لإقرارها.
مادة(31)تختص الوحدة بالمهام التالية:
‌أ-تلقي وتحليل الإخطارات الواردة من المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية  والجهات الرقابية والإشرافية عن العمليات التي يشتبه في أنها تتضمن غسل  أموال أو تمويل إرهاب وإحالة هذه الإخطارات للجهات المعنية للتصرف فيها عند  الاقتضاء ، وتنشئ الوحدة قاعدة بيانات لما يتوفر لديها من معلومات وإتاحة  هذه المعلومات للنيابة العامة وفقاً لأحكام قانون الإجراءات الجزائية.‌
ب-طلب أية معلومات إضافية تعتبرها مفيدة للقيام بوظيفتها متى كانت مرتبطة  بأية معلومات سبق أن تلقتها أثناء مباشرة اختصاصاتها أو بناء على طلب  تتلقاه من الوحدات النظيرة في الدول الأخرى ، ويتعين على الملتزمين بواجب  الإخطار أن يزودوا الوحدة بتلك المعلومات خلال مدة لا تجاوز أسبوعاً من  تاريخ طلبها ما لم تحدد الوحدة مدة أخرى، وعلى النموذج الذي تقره الوحدة،  وفى الأحوال الطارئة يجوز للوحدة أن تحدد مدة أقصر وفقا للضوابط التي  تبينها اللائحة.
‌ج-إحالة الإخطارات عندما تتوفر للوحدة مؤشرات جدية عن وجود شبهة غسل أموال  أو تمويل إرهاب مشفوعة بالاستدلالات اللازمة بشأنها إلى النيابة العامة.
‌د-للوحدة أن تطلب من الجهات التالية معلومات إضافية تتعلق بالإخطارات التي  تتلقاها متى اعتبرتها مفيدة للقيام بوظيفتها أو بناء على طلب تتلقاه من  وحدة مكافحة غسل أموال أجنبية:
1 -الجهات الملزمة بالإبلاغ.
2- جهات الرقابة والإشراف.
3-أي جهات حكومية أخرى.
وعلى الجهات المشار إليها تزويد الوحدة بالمعلومات خلال مدة لا تجاوز  أسبوعين من تاريخ طلبها.
هـ-إخطار اللجنة وجهات الرقابة والإشراف المعنية بأي إخلال بأحكام هذا  القانون يقع من المؤسسات المالية والمؤسسات غير المالية التي تخضع لأحكام  هذا القانون.‌
و-تلتزم الوحدة بنشر تقارير دورية عن أنشطتها تتضمن على الأخص بيانات  إحصائية ودراسات تحليلية في مجال مكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب. 
‌ز-يحق للوحدة النزول الميداني للجهات والمؤسسات المشمولة في هذا القانون  للتحقق من مدى التزامها بأحكام القانون ولائحته التنفيذية.‌
ح-المشاركة في الندوات وورش العمل والمؤتمرات والاجتماعات الدولية  والإقليمية ذات العلاقة باختصاصات الوحدة.
مادة(32): أ- يكون للوحدة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب من الوحدات  النظيرة في الدول الأخرى حق تبادل المعلومات معها متى كانت ملتزمة بقواعد  السرية وبشرط المعاملة بالمثل على أن يتم موافاة اللجنة بصور من تلك  المعلومات ، ولا يجوز أن تستخدم تلك المعلومات إلا في الأغراض المتعلقة  بمكافحة غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب وبشرط الحصول على موافقة 
الجهات المقدمة لتلك المعلومات.
ب-لغرض الفقرة (أ) يجوز للوحدة إبرام مذكرات تفاهم مع وحدات أجنبية نظيرة  تؤدي وظائف مماثلة وتخضع لالتزامات مماثلة بشأن السرية.
الفصل السادس التعاون الدولى وتبادل المعلومات وتسليم المجرمين 
مادة(33) تقوم اللجنة بإحالة المعلومات المبلغة من أي دولة من الدول والتي  تفيد بقيام شخص مقيم أو موجود في الجمهورية بارتكاب أي من الجرائم المنصوص  عليها في هذا القانون إلى الوحدة وتقوم الوحدة بتحليل المعلومات وإحالتها  إلى الجهات المختصة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون.
مادة(34): أ- مع مراعاة أحكام هذا القانون، يجوز للجنة بناء على طلب رسمي  مقدم من أي دولة من الدول، موافاتها بمعلومات عن عملية محددة بالطلب متى  تعلقت بأي من جرائم غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب المنصوص عليها في هذا  القانون.
ب-مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه الاتفاقيات الثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف المتعلقة  بتبادل المساعدات القانونية والتي تكون الجمهورية طرفاً فيها ومبدأ  المعاملة بالمثل، يجوز للسلطات القضائية المختصة أن تقدم أياً من المساعدات  القانونية التالية:
1- الإنابة قضائيا عن السلطة النظيرة في سماع أقوال الشهود والخبراء.
2- إعلان الأوراق القضائية الواردة من السلطات النظيرة.
3- توفير النسخ الأصلية أو صور طبق الأصل مصادق عليها من المستندات  والسجلات بما في ذلك السجلات المصرفية أو المالية أو سجلات الشركات أو  العمليات التجارية.
4- الكشف عن أو تعقب العائدات الإجرامية أو الأموال أو الممتلكات أو  الأدوات أو الأشياء الأخرى لأغراض الإثبات أو المصادرة واتخاذ الإجراءات  التحفظية بشأنها بما في ذلك التجميد و الحجز.
 5- اتخاذ إجراءات التفتيش و الضبط.
 6- أي شكل آخر من أشكال المساعدة القانونية بما لا يتعارض مع القوانين  النافدة.
ج- متى تعلق طلب المساعدة القانونية كليا أو جزئيا بجريمة غسل أموال أو  تمويل للإرهاب يقدم الطلب مباشرة إلى اللجنة أو بالطرق الدبلوماسية  المعتادة على أن تتضمن الطلبات المقدمة المعلومات التالية:
 1- تحديد اسم السلطة الطالبة للمساعدة.
 2- ملخص للوقائع ذات الصلة بموضوع الطلب.
 3- توضيح نوع المساعدة الملتمسة والغرض الذي تطلب من أجله.
 4- تحديد هوية الشخص المعني ومكان إقامته وجنسيته.
 د-يجوز طلب معلومات إضافية من الدولة الطالبة للمساعدة القانونية لغرض  تنفيذ الطلب.
 ه-يجوز رفض الطلب في الحالات التالية:
1- إذا لم يكن الطلب صادرا عن سلطة مختصة طبقا لقانون البلد الطالب، أو إذا  لم يرسل الطلب وفقا للقوانين النافذة أو إذا كانت محتوياته مخالفة لنص  الفقرة (جـ) من هذه المادة.
2- إذا كان تنفيذه يحتمل أن يمس بأمن ونظام الجمهورية أو بسيادتها أو  نظامها العام أو مصالحها الأساسية الأخرى.
3- إذا كان الجرم الذي يتعلق به الطلب هو موضوع دعوى جنائية أو صدر بشأنه  فعلا حكم بات في إقليم الجمهورية.
4- إذا كانت هناك أسباب جوهرية للاعتقاد بأن الطلب لا يستهدف الشخص المعني  إلا بسبب عنصره أو ديانته أو جنسيته أو أصله الإثني أو آرائه السياسية أو  نوع جنسه أو وضعيته.
5- إذا كان الجرم المذكور في الطلب غير منصوص عليه، أو ليست له سمات مشتركة  مع جرم منصوص عليه في القوانين النافذة.
 6-  إذا كانت القوانين النافذة لا تجيز اتخاذ التدابير المطلوبة، أو أي  تدابير أخرى ذات آثار مماثلة، أو لا تجيز استخدامها فيما يتعلق بالجرم  المذكور في الطلب.
7- إذا كان الطلب غير قابل للإنفاذ بمقتضى القوانين النافذة.
 8- إذا لم تتوفر الحماية الكافية لحقوق المقدم بشأنه الطلب.
وفي حال رفض الطلب على السلطة المختصة في الجمهورية أن تبلغ السلطة  الأجنبية المختصة على وجه السرعة بأسباب الرفض.
 مادة(35): مع مراعاة ما تنص عليه الاتفاقيات الثنائية أو متعددة الأطراف  المتعلقة بتبادل المساعدات القانونية والتي تكون الجمهورية طرفا فيها، تقدم  طلبات المصادرة المتعلقة كليا أو جزئيا بجريمة غسل أموال أو تمويل للإرهاب  مباشرة إلى اللجنة أو عن طريق القنوات الدبلوماسية.
 ب-لا تتم المصادرة إلا بصدور حكم قضائي بات.
  ج-يجب أن يتضمن طلب المساعدة المتبادلة، بالإضافة للمعلومات المنصوص  عليها في المادة (34) فقرة (ج) من هذا القانون، صورة رسمية من الحكم البات  الصادر بالمصادرة.
ويجوز طلب معلومات إضافية من الدولة الطالبة للمساعدة القانونية لغرض تنفيذ  الحكم.
 د-تحيل اللجنة الطلبات المتعلقة بالمصادرة للجهات القضائية المختصة للنظر  فيها طبقاً للقانون.
هـ- وفي كل الأحوال لا تُمكّن الدولة الطالبة للمصادرة من تلك الأموال أو  عوائدها إلا بعد توقيع اتفاق ثنائي مع الدولة الطالبة حول اقتسام هذه  الأموال.
مادة(36) لا يحق للدولة الطالبة إحالة المعلومات أو الأدلة التي يتم  تزويدها بها إلى طرف ثالث وفقاً للمادتين السابقتين أو استخدامها في  تحقيقات أو أي نوع من الملاحقات أو الإجراءات القضائية غير تلك التي وردت  في الطلب.
مادة(37) يجوز تسليم غير اليمنيين المحكوم عليهم في أي من الجرائم المنصوص  عليها في هذا القانون والقوانين النافذة والاتفاقيات الدولية التي صادقت  عليها الجمهورية ووفقاً لمبدأ المعاملة بالمثل، وذلك بعد أخذ موافقة النائب  العام.
الفصل السابع إجراءات التحقيق والمحاكمة مادة(38) تتولى النيابة العامة  سلطة مباشرة إجراءات التحقيق ورفع الدعاوى الجزائية أمام المحكمة في جرائم  غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب والجرائم المرتبطة بها والمحددة وفقاً لهذا  القانون.
مادة(39)	 لمأموري الضبط القضائي وأعضاء النيابة العامة الحق في استخدام  الصلاحيات والسلطات المقررة في قانون الإجراءات الجزائية لأغراض كشف وضبط  وتتبع متحصلات الجريمة.
مادة(40) للنيابة العامة أن تطلب من المحكمة المختصة اتخاذ التدابير  والإجراءات التحفظية بما في ذلك حجز وتجميد الأموال والممتلكات المتحصلة عن  جريمة غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب وفقاً لقانون الإجراءات الجزائية.
الفصل الثامن العقــــــوبات
مادة(41): مع عدم الإخلال بأي عقوبة أشد منصوص عليها في قانون آخر يعاقب كل  من ارتكب أي جريمة من جرائم غسل أموال أو تمويل إرهاب بالعقوبات التالية:
‌أ-السجن مدة لا تزيد عن سبع سنوات.‌
ب-المصادرة بموجب حكم قضائي بات لمصلحة الخزينة العامة للدولة لكافة  الأموال والعوائد المتحصلة من الجرائم المتعلقة والمرتبطة بغسل الأموال  وتمويل الإرهاب مع عدم الإخلال بحق الغير حسن النية.
‌ج-للمحكمة الحكم بأي عقوبة تكميلية وفقاً للقوانين النافذة.
‌د-لا يحول انقضاء الدعوى الجزائية لأي سبب من الأسباب دون الحكم بمصادرة  الأموال المتحصلة من عمليات غسل الأموال أو تمويل الإرهاب بما في ذلك  مصادرة الوسائط المستخدمة في غسل الأموال وتمويل الإرهاب وأي ممتلكات تكون  في حيازة المتهم أو حيازة طرف ثالث.
مادة(42): أ-لا تنقضي بمضي المدة الدعوى الجزائية في الجرائم المنصوص عليها  في هذا القانون.
ب-لا تسقط بمضي المدة العقوبات المحكوم بها استناداً إلى أحكام هذا  القانون.
مادة(43): أ- يعاقب بالحبس لمدة لا تزيد عن سنة أو بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة  ألف ريال ولا تتجاوز مليون ريال كل من يخالف أياً من أحكام المواد (6، 7،  8، 9 ، 10، 11، 12، 13، 15، 17، 18، 20، 25) من هذا القانون.
ب-يعاقب كل من يخالف حكم المادة (23) من هذا القانون بغرامة لا تزيد عن  مائة ألف ريال مع التحفظ عن المبالغ موضوع المخالفة إلى أن يفرج عنها بقرار  من النيابة العامة ما لم يثبت ارتباطها بجريمة أخرى.
مادة(44): في الأحوال التي ترتكب فيها الجريمة بواسطة شخص اعتباري يعاقب  الشخص الطبيعي المسئول عن الإدارة الفعلية للشخص الاعتباري المخالف بذات  العقوبات المقررة عن الأفعال التي ترتكب بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون إذا  ثبت علمه بها وكانت الجريمة قد وقعت بسبب إخلاله بواجبات وظيفته أو إذا كان  عدم علمه ناتجاً عن اهماله  في واجبات وظيفته، ويكون الشخص الاعتباري  مسئولاً بالتضامن عن الوفاء بما يحكم به من تعويضات إذا كانت الجريمة التي  وقعت بالمخالفة لأحكام هذا القانون قد ارتكبت من أحد العاملين لديه باسمه  ولصالحه.
مادة(45): يعفى من العقوبات الأصلية المقررة وفقاً لأحكام هذا القانون كل  من بادر من الجناة بإبلاغ الوحدة أو أي من السلطات المختصة بالجريمة قبل  العلم بها.
الفصل التاسع: أحكام ختامية.
مادة(46): أ-تسري أحكام هذا القانون على المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية  والمهن المعينة المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون وعلى فروع المؤسسات المالية  الأجنبية داخل الجمهورية اليمنية والتي تقع مراكزها الرئيسية في الخارج.
ب- على المؤسسات المالية وغير المالية والتي تقع مراكزها الرئيسية داخل  الجمهورية ولديها فروع بالخارج ان تلزم تلك الفروع بالتقيد بالتدابير  والإجراءات الخاصة بمكافحة غسل وتمويل الإرهاب المنصوص عليها في هذا  القانون بالقدر الذي تسمح به القوانين المحلية للبلد الواقع فيه تلك  الفروع.
مادة(47): تكون للجنة موازنة مستقلة وتدرج ضمن الموازنة العامة للدولة.
مادة(48): يكون للوحدة ميزانية مستقلة يقوم بتغطيتها البنك المركزي.
مادة(49): يتمتع أعضاء وحدة جمع المعلومات بصفة الضبطية القضائية عند  مباشرتهم لأعمالهم.
مادة(50): لا يجوز الاحتجاج بالسرية المالية أو المصرفية في مواجهة وحدة  جمع المعلومات والسلطات المختصة بالتحقيق والمحاكمة عند قيامها بواجباتها  المتعلقة بتنفيذ أحكام هذا القانون.
 مادة(51): تصدر اللائحة التنفيذية لهذا القانون بقرار جمهوري بناء على عرض  اللجنة وموافقة مجلس الوزراء.
مادة(52): يلغى القانون رقم (35) لسنة 2003م بشأن مكافحة غسل الأموال، كما  يلغى أي حكم أو نص يتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون.
مادة(53): يعمل بهذا القانون من تاريخ صدوره، وينشر في الجريدة الرسمية.
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية -  بصنعاء بتاريخ  1 صفر 1431هـ  الموافق 17 يناير  2010م 
                               علي عبد الله صالح 
                             رئــيس الجمهــورية

----------

